# خناقة جاااااامدة بين بيبسي و كوكاكولا :d



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*خناقة جاااااامدة بين بيبسي و كوكاكولا

 .
 .
 .
 .
*
*





 .
 .
 .
 .

 الواد ( كوكاكولا ) عرف ان الواد ( بيبسى ) بيعاكس اخته ( فانتا )

 فقاله يا ابن ( الكانز ) أنا ( سبورت ) عليك كتير

 عالعموم انت ليك ( سفن اب ) يترد عليه

 (سفن اب) قال : الواد ده عمره ما ( بيريل ) ريقي

 بحاجة عدلة ابدا روح اضربه وخلي ليلته (صودا )

 (كوكاكولا) جاب (سبرايت) ونزلو فيه ضرب

 وقالوله كل يوم (ميرندا) لحد ما تتوب يا لتر بلاستك

*
*





:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههه
جامدة 
+
بتجيبوا المواهب الحلو دي من اين 
​


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه بكرة يجى علينا الحر وكلهم يكونوا فى خبر كان


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بفضل البيبسى عن الكولا هههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

كده برضوه يا جماعه مش كده غرقتوا الارض 
خناقه ساقعه جدا 
انت عارفه يا واثقه لو قولنا هنجيب فتاحه هتلاقيهم كلهم جريوا 
ههههههههه
تسلم ايدك خناقه لكن جميله اوى


----------



## bent el noor (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههه. جميل قوى 
بس سيبك انتى البيبسي يكسب


----------



## thebreak-up (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه. انا بحب البيسبي اكتر من الكولا. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس دى خناقة سخنة 
احنا عاوزين خناقة ساقعة مشبرة 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> جامدة
> +
> بتجيبوا المواهب الحلو دي من اين
> ​


بنجبها من السوبر ماركو:t33:
شكرا رمسيس نورت:flowers:​


soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه بكرة يجى علينا الحر وكلهم يكونوا فى خبر كان


ههههههههههه علي رأيك يانيفو
مش هيبقا فاضل غير سينالكو:t33:
نورتي ياحبيبتي:flowers:​


grges monir قال:


> انا بفضل البيبسى عن الكولا هههه


كويس فيه غيرك مابيفضلش حاجه منهم خالص
زي حالاتي مثلا:love34:
نورت جرجس:flowers:​


مارياماريا قال:


> كده برضوه يا جماعه مش كده غرقتوا الارض
> خناقه ساقعه جدا
> انت عارفه يا واثقه لو قولنا هنجيب فتاحه هتلاقيهم كلهم جريوا
> ههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك خناقه لكن جميله اوى


هههههههههههههههههههههههه صح ياماريا
بهدلو الدنيا خالص
بس حلو موضوع الفتاحه دا:t33:
نورتي ياقمري:flowers:​


bent el noor قال:


> هههههههه. جميل قوى
> بس سيبك انتى البيبسي يكسب


احبوش هههههههه
بحب الميراندا بس:love34:
نورتي يابنوتة:flowers:​


thebreak-up قال:


> *ههههههههههههه. انا بحب البيسبي اكتر من الكولا. *


شكلك زملكاوي ومش بتحب الكولا عشان حمرا:t33:

شكرا ليك نورت:flowers:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس دى خناقة سخنة
> احنا عاوزين خناقة ساقعة مشبرة
> 
> *​


مشبرة ههههههههههه
طيب الخناقه الجايه وعليكي بخير:t33:
نورتي يارورتي:flowers:​


----------



## روزا فكري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه حلوه ياقرده​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

بتفكرنى بخناقتى انا وانتى ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> بتفكرنى بخناقتى انا وانتى ههههههههههه


بس اكيد انا البيبسي والنتي السوده
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورتي:flowers:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوه ياقرده​


طب وليه الغلط

نورتي يااخت القرده:t33:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس اكيد انا البيبسي والنتي السوده
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتي:flowers:​


لا انتى البيبسى وانا القوره:smil13::smil13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> لا انتى البيبسى وانا القوره:smil13::smil13:


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اكيد انتي تقصدي الفوره مش القورة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أَمَة (24 نوفمبر 2013)

في غاية الذكاء - حلوة اوي.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> في غاية الذكاء - حلوة اوي.


تعيشي ياماما
مرورك حضرتك فرحني جدا
ربنا يخليكي:flowers:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه البيبسي الي هيكسب اكيد​


----------

